# Want to know what Rachel Zoe's favorite hairspray? Here's the answer.



## zadidoll (Sep 7, 2011)

Rachel Zoe's "favorite" hairspray is L'Oreal's Elnett! She was holding and talking about it with her stylist, while getting ready for a photo shoot with her husband, and I laughed since it's around $15 and found at Walgreens! You figure she'd like something more "high end" like Wen or Jonathan or even Label M not something that can be found at a drugstore. lol


----------



## Becca Cosmetics (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha, interesting!  It just goes to show that you don't always need to spend hundreds of dollars to be all dolled up like a movie star.  I'm definitely a believer in saving money whenever I can.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 10, 2011)

Haha. I used to use Elnett for years when I still lived in Finland. I know it wasn't available here in the USA until about  a year or two ago. Now it seems like it's sold everywhere.


----------



## WaiGee (Sep 11, 2011)

I saw it in a beauty supply store here in Jamaica. It's on my wishlist.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 12, 2011)

Who's Rachel Zoe? I feel kinda dumb asking but I don't know many celebrities  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who's Rachel Zoe? I feel kinda dumb asking but I don't know many celebrities  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


A fashion stylist who has a tv show on Bravo. She now's a "fashion designer" since she launched her own line.

http://www.rachelzoe.com


----------



## SassyAuburn (Sep 14, 2011)

Elnett is a fan favorite of all runway hair stylists. Because the formula in Europe didn't meet the standards for the US for air quality w/aerosol containers, they had to reformulate it somewhat in order for it to pass regulations for here. It's not that different, just a little.But people are thrilled it is here!!

I've bought it, and honestly, it's just okay in my book. I get a much better hold and style holder from Samy Products "Fat Hair" spray. 

To each their own!

(PS:  LOVE Rachel Zoe. Glad to see the new season starting!)


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 15, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SassyAuburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Elnett is a fan favorite of all runway hair stylists. Because the formula in Europe didn't meet the standards for the US for air quality w/aerosol containers, they had to reformulate it somewhat in order for it to pass regulations for here. It's not that different, just a little.But people are thrilled it is here!!

I've bought it, and honestly, it's just okay in my book. I get a much better hold and style holder from Samy Products "Fat Hair" spray. 

To each their own!

(PS:  LOVE Rachel Zoe. Glad to see the new season starting!)


Thanks for the background on it. I didn't know it was a European hairspray from L'Oreal. Here's what I wrote in my blog this morning on it.

Quote:

Back in July I received my first Test Tube from New Beauty and among the samples was a full size can of L'Oreal's Elnett hairspray. Turns out this hairspray is actually one of Rachel Zoe's "favorite" products as she indicated on the first episode of this season's "_The Rachel Zoe Project_" on Bravo (first aired September 6, 2011). (Skip my ramblings and head to the mini review by clicking here.)
 



 Rachel mentioned Elnett on her website in two posts. The first was in Ask Rachel: Rock The Red Carpet (published January 14, 2011) where she stated that "A peek inside the styling kit at my studio and this is what youâ€™ll findâ€¦" and goes on to list various products she uses which includes the hairspray. The second time she mentioned it was in Fashion Week Beauty Secrets (published September 7, 2011) where she answers a question submitted to her on what to take when traveling. In that blog entry she mentions the travel size version of Elnett (retails for around $7).

Now I have to admit that when I got my Test Tube I really didn't try the hairspray because I had an almost full size can of Paul Mitchell hairspray (don't recall what type exactly) that I hardly use as I no longer really bother with my hair. I've allowed my hair to go "native" in that I don't use my hair dryer, straightening iron or curling iron on it after discovering my hair is naturally curly when I stopped dying my hair red. I don't use much in styling products either despite having several cans of mousse, hairspray and curling/flat iron protecting sprays, in fact most times I don't bother with styling products unless out on a date with the hubby.

On the "lower end" of the hairsprays I used Aussie Instant Freeze Hair Spray Extreme Hold which while I loved the smell really didn't care for the "crispy" aspect of how my hair felt after using it. I also used (and still use on and off) Suave's Professional Touchable Finish Super Hold Non-Aerosol Hairspray and liked that. Again, I don't use hairspray often but my daughters do and since they go through cans of it I buy the cheap stuff for them. lol

When I first got the hairspray from Test Tube my first comment was, "Seriously? A drugstore hairspray?" I wasn't impressed by it and set it aside to smell it later. The smell is nice but I never really did get around to using it myself until after I saw the Bravo episode last week when Rachel was so excited about using it while pregnant. When I saw it I said, "Really? She uses drugstore brands?" and then "Wait a minute... I OWN that!" lol Now I'm typically don't rush out and buy something just because a celebrity uses it or endorses it but I did decide to finally use Elnett myself.
 





 As for the can itself, the design is pretty straightforward. You pop the security tab off, there is no cap to have to replace like on some other cans (which I tend to toss out since I either never replace the top back on the can, the top breaks or I lose the top altogether).

 Imagine my surprise, or lack there of, when I found the can half empty. Why was the can half empty? My daughters had been using it! I've been wondering what they were using that was making their hair smell so good lately. Don't get me wrong, they use various delicious smelling shampoos and conditioners but the fragrance in their hair was not from any of the shampoos and conditioner we used and it was just so _clean_, I just never realized it was hairspray much less that it was Elnett.

 Their hair has been shiny, bouncy and hasn't looked dry or stiff. The smell is light and not overpowering like some hairsprays. Their hairstyles have kept their shape from 6:30 AM until well past 9 PM when they get home (various after school activities and rehearsals). I'm super impressed with the hairspray.
 




 I'm still surprised Rachel Zoe, Lover of Chanel and all things expensive, would use a relatively inexpensive product like L'Oreal's Elnett. I say relatively inexpensive because for a drugstore brand it is on the pricey side but when compared to salon brands it's inexpensive. Retail price: $14.99 for 11 ounces and can be found at Walgreens and Target.

 I would have to say that L'Oreal's Elnett is on par with Sebastian, Paul Mitchell and even TIGI. Would I buy this again? I don't think so and not because I don't like it, I just haven't used it enough to say I don't like it. The reason I wouldn't buy this is due to the cost ($14.99 at Walgreens.com). Sure I have no qualms dropping that much money on my Paul Mitchell hairspray or even on TIGI but on a drugstore brand? Um, no, never would I spend that much. Am I snob for expecting drugstore brands - regardless of how good it is - to be less expensive? Maybe but $15 for a can of hairspray is pricey when I'm picking it up next to drugstore lines like Suave and Aussie. Now if it were half the price at say around $7.49 then I would definitely repurchase this product but not at $14.99 especially not when I can buy Paul Mitchell (13.5 ounces) for $14. Basically why pay a dollar more for 2.5 ounces less?


----------



## SassyAuburn (Sep 15, 2011)

I actually don't think it was "European born".... I think it was out here in the US in the late 50's/60's. But when the US put through all the regulations about the ozone layer, aerosols, etc., they stopped making it. Europe didn't have the regulations like we did so they were able to keep the original formula. Studio artists who traveled world wise would sneak in cans upon cans for themselves as well as others in the business. Sometimes they would have a can on Ebay that would easily sell for $30.... as long as it sold before it was caught as being "illegal". It honestly ended up being like crack for some of the runway stylists.

It took several years and TONS of requests from consumers to get them to reformulate it to today's specifications without losing all of the great qualities that people loved about it. I tried a mini can as soon as it was available and did think it held nice. Wasn't big on the scent. Really wasn't a fan of the price. Of course, I say that and my now favorite can of hairspray is $14. (shrugs). Oh well....

(btw?  Love the smell of Aussie products too!)


----------



## perlanga (Sep 18, 2011)

That stuff is great, it gives good hold and a very natural feel.


----------

